# anyone well up on megasquirt 1 v3 board as my wasted spark coil drivers died while runing for approx



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

unsure if anyone can really help first its a megasquirt1 v3 which was setup for a 4clyinder wasted spark, which i had sent off to convert for a 6clyinder wasted spark for my vr6 golf ,wired it up all 6 plugs were sparking fine,fired the car up with the same map and coilpack as my mates,and my engine run for approx 15mins then started missing and loads of unburnt black smoke(unburnt feul)and now only sparks on 1/6 i.e one coil output,which on mine is labled A as B/C have no spark outputs to make the coilpack spark,
can anyone explain why this has happernd in a short period of time ,as it looks like ill have to resend the ecu back off again(another bill) ,and have it repaired ,
only thing is if its done this once ,it will do it again ,
i did open the ecu and theres no smells and everything looks fine?any good advise and what i can check with info would be greafull ,ill also get a picture as it looks like its wired differnert from the standard ones ive seen ,,
















ps im told because ive wired the main ecu live along with the injector live and coilpack live to switched igition its fryed the drivers? but if this is right why 2 ,as if u think regards a std ecu or evern my friends which is the same ecu/map coipacksensors and wireing he can leave his on with no problems mm










_Modified by adaptorman at 2:06 PM 12-22-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

here the inside ,but my coil drivers dont say 
VB921 or BIP373/ps these are themo type drivers ,,thanks diy autotune
heres the 2 drivers that blow 2 tracer wires the red (spr3)and the blue (spr2) as spr4 isnt used? can anyone explain why this is /or why its blown this way ,,



















_Modified by adaptorman at 12:11 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

mine say ,30115 61153.1 0809?? all 3 say the say ,anyone know if these are the same as the std vb921 ones


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2008)

I see that's one of Phil Ringwood's boards. The coil drivers are definitely not VB921s, but I am not sure if they are BIP373s or something else. Do they have the Bosch logo on them?
Edited to add: Here is a close up of a BIP373. The Bosch logo is in the upper LH corner.










_Modified by [email protected] at 9:28 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hi mat many thanks on replying yes there the ones ,ive 3 idenical on the board to drive the coil outs ,as ive just emailed justin at diy auto tune too for a bit of advise as he thinks there BIP373. as the numbers are the same ,has he says they have a thermo couple protection ,so they carnt be blown ,as they re contect when they cool down ,so i thought id re check to see if would make a differnce when it had cooled down ,and the same thing is still happerning ,spark A is fine ,as its a wasted spark fireing 1 and 6 plugs but B and C ,arnt triggering the coilpack to spark ,as ive also checked the dwell settings and another coilpack and the same happernds ,if i move spark A triggger wire to another one of the 3 coil pins it will spark another 2 of the plugs so it has to be a fault regarding the trigger wires from some part of the board ,thing is what ,as it was runing on 6 wasted sparks ,before 2 of the 3 went down ,,,ive emailed phil ,but ive had no responce ,,as i think hes probley bisy







any ideas what i can possibley try ,as i orderd a couple of these spare along with the resistors ,just incase it maybe these at fault ,,still im unsure if its safe just to replace one of these BIP373 with a VB921 direct replacement ,,any ideas ,please fire away ,,,as diy autotune evern say they never had one of these blow ,,,


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

well ive emailed phil and he states that evern has it has a sticker its not one ofhis ecus,,,
and asked me to check the board traces ,which is the problem they have blown accros heres a pic ,thing is why has this happernd,
and if i resolder it may either cause more damage or blow again


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

Reinforce the traces, it's well known that they're too small to handle the current of the on board drivers.


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

if it blows im coming after you







i could do with a holiday


----------



## adaptorman (Dec 12, 2007)

heres the fix thanks to need a vr6 ,,,
and a video ,just needs setting up again now 








http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=epog9x&s=5


_Modified by adaptorman at 1:57 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## Nickel_5000tq (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (adaptorman)*

1)Sure the trace are too small.
2)The coil must be wired to a relay activated by fuel pump output to avoid power the coil when the engine is cranking or not running.
3)The spark setting must be INVERTED =YES
4)At the first run and even other test , check if ever the coil or the coil driver get hot.
We solve the small conductor problem and the connector problem with our setup commercial connector 
Seewww.efi4tuning.com








http://www.efi4tuning.com/adaptortest.htm

_Modified by Nickel_5000tq at 8:04 PM 3-19-2009_

_Modified by Nickel_5000tq at 8:05 PM 3-19-2009_


_Modified by Nickel_5000tq at 8:09 PM 3-19-2009_


----------

